# Nice Forum Look



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like you guys were next to get a team colored forum. It looks nice. 

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think you'll be getting yours real soon. Dis and I were bugging the admin couple days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually went to look after I saw your forum. We got ours too. They both look awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll take it!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now we just need to take out that outline with 23 on the jersey...

.... maybe replace it with a Bird-ish outline with 41 jersey!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now we just need to take out that outline with 23 on the jersey...
> 
> .... maybe replace it with a Bird-ish outline with 41 jersey!



That would probably be pushing it, but that would be awesome too. A nice Nash outline with a 13 on the jersey would work for our forum.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dude.... i can't stop laughing at that Nash sniffing his pit.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And how about getting rid of that bland Mavs logo and replacing it with this shiny new one?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude.... i can't stop laughing at that Nash sniffing his pit.....


He must be spring fresh!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude.... i can't stop laughing at that Nash sniffing his pit.....



He is kissing his tank, damn you!! :mad2: 

And I love that logo. Since you got a GS one in the game thread I'm assuming you know were those shiney ones are for all the teams?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> He is kissing his tank, damn you!! :mad2:
> 
> And I love that logo. Since you got a GS one in the game thread I'm assuming you know were those shiney ones are for all the teams?


Righto... I know cause I made 'em.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Righto... I know cause I made 'em.



Jeez, you Mavs fans must of invented Photoshop, or something.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> And how about getting rid of that bland Mavs logo and replacing it with this shiny new one?


I think that's a great idea.

Can you do me a favor and redo that logo with the right size, transparent BG, etc... That way I can just request it, and admin can simply FTP the file up.

Minimizing work for them might get things done quicker.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Jeez, you Mavs fans must of invented Photoshop, or something.


He posted the logos.

http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-mavericks/329788-ninjas-nba-team-logos.html


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link, edwardcyh . And great job, Ninjatune.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Can you do me a favor and redo that logo with the right size, transparent BG, etc... That way I can just request it, and admin can simply FTP the file up.
> 
> ...


BTW, I am sure you know the file format is .gif... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Lemme see what I can do...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Thanks for the link, edwardcyh . And great job, Ninjatune.


He actually shares a heck of a lot of nice avatars.

http://www.basketballforum.com/ninjatuned/

Just browse through the threads there.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like alot of those. I may use one in the future but for now I'll grace you with Nash 'sniffing his pits'.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Think this will work?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Think this will work?


Great!

Let me see if I can work some magic.... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, I have just requested the change. Let's keep our fingers crossed.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice! 
If it goes through, whats the over/under on the number of other forums that try and follow suit?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Nice!
> If it goes through, whats the over/under on the number of other forums that try and follow suit?


Hopefully not too many. I like to be special. lol...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Carbo is already trying to get the Suns guys on board...... 
http://www.basketballforum.com/4692108-post9.html


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, when you're good you're good. You should be happy people like your work. 

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm more than happy to share the wealth with everyone but the Spurs, and possibly the Warriors if they keep this up.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm more than happy to share the wealth with everyone but the Spurs, and possibly the Warriors if they keep this up.



Well, I doubt you'd have to worry about the Spurs wanting shiney logos, and nice graphics. They are too bland, and boring for all that. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I love this layout


----------

